# الجزء الثاني من آيات خاصة بمنتدى الكنيسة وأعضاءة



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام ومحبة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تشملنا جميعآ*

*النهاردة أنا حضرت الجزء التاني من الآيات الخاصة بمنتدى الكنيسة وأعضاءة*

*واللي كان الجزء الأول منها على الرابط التالي*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=892193#post892193

*و الجزء دا كمان 20 آية يارب يعجبوكم* 




















































*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــع *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

*وأنتظروا المجموعة الثالثة قريبآ*​ 
*سلام و نعمة*



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الايات الجميله 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىى على الايات الجميله
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


 
ميررررررررررررررسي على التشجيع 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انتى بجد رااااااائعة يامرمر*
*الآيات دى هايلة *
*ميرسي و ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر*​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (31 أغسطس 2008)

كتيرررر حلووووين الآيات تسلم  ايديكي عليهم فراشه 


وبانتظاااار جديدك القادم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *انتى بجد رااااااائعة يامرمر*
> 
> *الآيات دى هايلة *
> *ميرسي و ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر*​


 
ميرررررررررررررسي حبيبتي ماريان على كلامك الجميل 

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

e3tesam قال:


> كتيرررر حلووووين الآيات تسلم ايديكي عليهم فراشه
> 
> 
> وبانتظاااار جديدك القادم


 
ميرسي حبيبتي كلك زووووق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أغسطس 2008)

حلوين كتيررررررر
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوين كتيررررررر
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


 
ميرسي يا احلى أرووجة​


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوين اوي يا فراشة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ومستنين الجزء التالت بسرعة


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

تحفـــــــــــــــــــــة بجد يافراشة ده غير انها جميلة وجذابة جدا
فادتنى فى لعبة الايات هههههههههههههه
الحروف دى مكنتش بحفظ فيها كتير
ميرسي بجد ياحبيبتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> حلوين اوي يا فراشة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> ومستنين الجزء التالت بسرعة


 
ميرسي يا سكر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




و الجزء التالت هانزلة النهاردة 30:

اديني بعمل فية :heat:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> تحفـــــــــــــــــــــة بجد يافراشة ده غير انها جميلة وجذابة جدا
> فادتنى فى لعبة الايات هههههههههههههه
> الحروف دى مكنتش بحفظ فيها كتير
> 
> ميرسي بجد ياحبيبتي​




هههههههههههههههههههههه

اي خووووودمة يا ستي و الجزء التالت في السكة يالا هيصي ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

و يباركك ميرسي​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *وأنتظروا المجموعة الثالثة قريبآ*​
> *سلام و نعمة*
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا" اخت فراشة

على مجهودك
ذوق وتنسيق بالالوان
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك اخي المبارك كليم متى

ميرسي كتير على تشجيعك​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكثر من رائعة  يا فراشة

الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا امجد

ربنا يباركك

نورت الموضوع​


----------

